# I-407 - Abandonment of Permanent Resident



## t0bytoo (Nov 20, 2007)

After 15 years with a green card, I've officially given it up, having spent the last two and a half years out of the country, and lost it anyway.

The nice man on the US embassy premium rate phone line (1.20 / min!!!) advised me to file the I-407 and take the receipt with me when I go for a visit in a couple of months.

There's a question on the form that says:

"I have abandoned my status as a lawful permanent resident of the United States because: ".....

It was tempting to write a whole slew of stuff. But I just wrote: "Returning home". No point asking for trouble with the Homeland Security.

Hypothetically, what reasons would any of you lot give for leaving the US on a permanent basis?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 20, 2007)

If I was a resident and had decided to give it up I would probably cite insanity, its the only reason I can see for wanting to leave!

Maybe you should be able to pass ya green card on to someone who would use it wisely!!


----------



## t0bytoo (Nov 21, 2007)

If you really want a green card, it's not all that hard to get. I got mine through marriage and actually went through the process twice.

A lot of people I know have got "O" (?) visas and applied for permanent residency after the required residency time.

To keep my green card I'd have had to be in the country at least once a year. Working out the costs and hassle of doing that, it didn't seem worth it.

I still have a social security number, ny state drivers license, etc. so there's nothing to stop me going there on a visa and doing whatever I need to do.

Actually, the only time I ever showed anyone a green card was at immigration.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 9, 2007)

t0bytoo said:
			
		

> To keep my green card I'd have had to be in the country at least once a year. Working out the costs and hassle of doing that, it didn't seem worth it.



I'm waiting, unenthusiastically, for my greencard to come through at the moment

I'm told they are now enforcing a rule that you have to spend more than 1/2 the year in the US to maintain a greencard now


----------



## t0bytoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I believe it. (1/2 a year in the country bit). 

From what I understand, post 911, they started to enforce (selectively!) other rules, like notifying homeland security of a current address or be deported.

Good luck with it...


----------

